

2 Reasons Why All Online Storage Should Scale - cbetta
http://fourstarters.com/2007/10/14/2-reasons-why-all-online-storage-should-scale/
Scaling is a hot topic in businesses, especially with startups that expect to become Slashdotted or Digged anytime soon. Google recently announced they would increase the speed at which their Gmail would gain storage capacity, mainly in response to Yahoo! and Microsoft recently upgrading and surpassing Google's storage offerings.
======
wmf
This article doesn't define scaling. It's clear enough from context, but it
should be pointed out that price scaling and performance scaling are
different. In fact, once you substitute "reduce $/GB over time" for "scale",
the article becomes totally obvious. In other news, All Processors Should
Follow Moore's Law (because if you don't, you'll go out of business).

